# Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.



## ScienceRocks (Apr 7, 2014)

Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.

Obama Invites 80,000 Muslim Immigrants Into the United States ? Promises 100,000/Per Year for Next 5 Years | sharia unveiled

by, Gil Guignat and Dr. Paul L. Williams | The Examiner  


> *President Barack Hussein Obama has invited  80,000 Muslims to immigrate next year to the United States. He is doing this by executive order.  Additionally, he has promised to bring a minimum of 100,000 additional muslims per year, for the next 5 years.*
> 
> In a determination letter to Congress, Obama has announced that he will allow an additional 80,000 muslim immigrants   mostly from Islamic countries   to resettle in the United States during fiscal year 2011, and 100,000 per year from 2012-2016
> 
> ...



Well, republicans, look at the good side...Muslims are very conservative!


----------



## RoadVirus (Apr 7, 2014)

Additional 80K Muslim immigrants
*Translation:* More future democrat voters who can suck off the taxpayer tit.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 7, 2014)

Latinos are not wanting to work in the poultry plants.......


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 7, 2014)

Matthew said:


> &#8220;Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.&#8221;
> 
> Obama Invites 80,000 Muslim Immigrants Into the United States ? Promises 100,000/Per Year for Next 5 Years | sharia unveiled
> 
> ...



Good grief. Obama has brain damage. What the hell does he think he is doing? Ensuring nonstop terrorism against established Americans for a thousand years?

Obama views Americans as suckers.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 7, 2014)

Perhaps you could find a slightly more reputable source?

Maybe one with links to these supposed comments Obama made...


----------



## Grandma (Apr 8, 2014)

There are muslims that are in danger in their home countries, they have a right to asylum - like pretty much ALL of the women...


----------



## LilOlLady (Apr 8, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> ...



Fact is Christians terrorize and kill more Americans (rape more children)  (and Christians) than Muslims. A true racist.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 9, 2014)

I too would prefer a source with a tiny bit of integrity but if true, I would think some would be happy that the president has put a limit on the number of Muslims coming into the country. 

But some of these same people agreed with the Bushes friendship and protection of the bin Laden's and George's protection of Osama bin Laden and his family. Some are also in favor sharia law about the issues they agree with.


----------



## Katzndogz (Apr 10, 2014)

obama knows what he's doing.  The left and radical islam are natural allies in the war against Christianity.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 10, 2014)

Does anyone have any updates on this?


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 10, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> 
> Obama Invites 80,000 Muslim Immigrants Into the United States ? Promises 100,000/Per Year for Next 5 Years | sharia unveiled
> 
> ...



He wants them to be our next doctors and nurses...... Who else would want to work for the government in healthcare, these days?


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> There are muslims that are in danger in their home countries, they have a right to asylum - like pretty much ALL of the women...


They hate each other and kill each other. When they of the Muslim victimy move to another country, in less than 20 years they have 4 times their original number, they force the sexism and hatred of Sharia on everybody in the dupe country, they unite with their old enemies from 'back home' and fill in the hate line with the new country and all its occupants under the umbrella of the term "infidels" who hosted them. They repay earnest caring, generous allowances, and accommodation on the part of their hosts with terrorism and ultimate takeover, ban all other religions in their borders, and eventually run everybody else off. When they are just them in the new country, they begin/continue on the eat-dissenters-liver project and start hating sects that arise within the Muslim culture they create over the smallest of differences, until there is out-and-out bloodletting and start calling small offenders "infidels" and make laws to kill "infidels" and their collaborators. It's an insane, paranoid killing machine, and anyone who doesn't like their pre-pardoned murders could find themselves hanging on a wall somewhere next to grandma, grandpa, a half dozen aunts and uncles, and _boucoup_ cousins, not to mention mother, father, sisters, and brothers.

I've been watching them put their screws to the EU, and that's what I'm seeing in between the British Isles and the Middle East. The excuse that the Crusaders started it is wearing thin.

Obama has created as much hatred between blacks and whites over here by dredging up the Civil War wrongs, which I credit his Muslim father and stepfather, not to mention his willing mother into seeing to it his brainwashing against Christianity was fulfilled to the max.

It's paranoid to call someone who disagrees with you a racist because you didn't care for the Civil War reconstruction. America stands for reconciliation. Obama stands for separation and scorch-the-earth punishment. I hate what he has done to this country, and when he's out I hope we never go through that sordid hubris again. 

No good can come of brainwashing 95% of America's black population to fully hate whites and consider them infidels because they're in the majority. No good at all, and I'm angry when I think about the divisiveness that has arisen from falsetto racism charges. 

/rant


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 11, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > There are muslims that are in danger in their home countries, they have a right to asylum - like pretty much ALL of the women...
> ...



Thought you were talkin' about Mexicans, but then again that gay Muslim catholic Latino that shot them fellows at Ft Hood is an Oblama scorched Earth policy at it's best....


----------



## Bgallo28 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good grief.


----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 14, 2014)

This "report" makes the rounds a couple times a year.


----------



## protectionist (May 15, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> ...



Last thing in the world I would do is sit in a chair next to a Muslim doctor with a knife in his hand.


----------



## protectionist (May 15, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> 
> Obama Invites 80,000 Muslim Immigrants Into the United States ? Promises 100,000/Per Year for Next 5 Years | sharia unveiled
> 
> ...



Does he think we don't have enough MERS cases currently ?  As well as honor killings, wife-beating, rape, pedophilia, slavery, torture, animal cruelty, etc.


----------



## CaféAuLait (May 16, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Perhaps you could find a slightly more reputable source?
> 
> Maybe one with links to these supposed comments Obama made...



Here is a link from the WH



> The 80,000 admissions numbers shall be allocated among refugees of special humanitarian concern to the United States in accordance with the following regional allocations; provided that the number of admissions allocated to the East Asia region shall include persons admitted to the United States during FY 2011 with Federal refugee resettlement assistance under section 584 of the Foreign Operations, Export Financing, and Related Programs Appropriations Act of 1988, as contained in section 101(e) of Public Law 100-202 (Amerasian immigrants and their family members):
> 
> Africa  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  15,000
> East Asia . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  19,000
> ...



Presidential Memorandum--Refugee Admissions | The White House

It does not say "Muslims" just countries where they are admitted from. 

Prior to this the number was 50k, under Bush/ Clinton I could not find a list of countries like the above, so it may have been the same or not, who knows?


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 16, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > There are muslims that are in danger in their home countries, they have a right to asylum - like pretty much ALL of the women...
> ...


I'm not interested in the rest of your bloviation but as a British Jew would you care to expand on whats left.


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


you would be safe  they dont touch pork.


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 16, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> ...


day to day life in Tennessee if you add incest


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 16, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.
> ...



At least youre consistent in your ignorance, hate, and stupidity. 

And it would seem youre the one with the brain damage, if you believe that simply because one is a Muslim hes a terrorist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 16, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Perhaps you could find a slightly more reputable source?
> 
> Maybe one with links to these supposed comments Obama made...



Assuming it is true, the presidents actions are perfectly appropriate and consistent with this Nations tradition of offering refuge to those fleeing from oppression and political disadvantage. 

That those seeking refuge are Muslim is completely irrelevant, where to deny a Muslim asylum simply because of his faith, absent any evidence that individual is engaged in terrorism, violates the fundamental principles upon which this Nation was founded.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > &#8220;Obama authorizes an additional 80,000 Muslims to enter the country.&#8221;
> ...





Uh,  @freedombecki , did you see how old that article is? The original Examiner article is from 2011... 

There is also no quote, no paperwork, no video, nix, of Obama having actually done this.

It's a hit job.


----------



## CaféAuLait (May 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Obama did sign an order in 2011, it did not specify "Muslims" just many Muslim country's. 


Presidential Memorandum--Refugee Admissions | The White House

Prior Bush and Clinton allowed the same, but only 50k, I can't find a list of their chosen countries though.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 17, 2014)

How can we have functioning terrorist cells in the US if we don't import them?


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I too would prefer a source with a tiny bit of integrity but if true, I would think some would be happy that the president has put a limit on the number of Muslims coming into the country.
> 
> But some of these same people agreed with the Bushes friendship and protection of the bin Laden's and George's protection of Osama bin Laden and his family. Some are also in favor sharia law about the issues they agree with.



Yes...all you have to do is see my sig line for that.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 20, 2014)

Anyone actually look into it?


----------



## Indofred (May 20, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Perhaps you could find a slightly more reputable source?
> 
> Maybe one with links to these supposed comments Obama made...



The OP would be happy to do so but he's posting bullshit.
Have a list of executive orders

Executive Orders | The White House

Nothing about Muslims wandering into the united states of arse.

What really gets me is, the political right think everyone is stupid to believe their bullshit, so why do people vote for someone who treats them as idiots?


----------



## Indofred (May 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> How can we have functioning terrorist cells in the US if we don't import them?



I'm unsure - perhaps you could ask the Jewish defence league.
They've managed several attacks against Americans in the US of A, they'll be able to answer your question.


----------

